# Aether 1.6 updated



## Den (Sep 27, 2013)

Aether is updated to 1.6 final version.
Sounds awesome...
I found this post on KVR.






Galbanum said:


> New Aether. This is hopefully the final build. :!: :!: :!:
> 
> Aether 1.6.0 b139
> 
> ...


----------



## Den (Oct 1, 2013)

I just found this on KVR.
Looks like final updates are ready.





New Aether (compared to Aether build 139, I am not 100% certain if you will find any difference in normal usage compared to this 142 build.... but there were some behind-the-screens things that needed attention...) 

New (Final?? Please dear god!! ) builds for all three: 

B2 1.2.0 b241 
Aether 1.6.0 b142 
Breeze 1.2.0 b137 

Install Instructions: 

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_b2 
http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_aether 
http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_breeze 

(If you like, you can simply re-download from your previous update order if you still have remaining downloads instead of placing a new update order.) 

* Fixes AAX Parameter change host-crash issue and all other known AAX issues.

* Fixes all known issues for VST and AU. 

* Fixes "installed Expansions Packs were previously erased by the installer" issue 

* Fixes two issues with filter updates in some cases. 

* Re-optimized gain for all presets so that all presets have the same RMS level. 


We think this is now IT...
----
Andrew Souter 
____________________________ 
2CAudio | www.2CAudio.com 
Galbanum | www.galbanum.com


----------



## Den (Oct 7, 2013)

*New 3 Halls gift*

Hi
These are my the latest gift Halls for new Aether 1.6.
Log in to download the presets, otherwise it is not visible to the visitors.
Enjoy.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Den (Oct 8, 2013)

*News*

Finally

http://www.2caudio.com/promo/perfectstorm250/


----------



## Blakus (Oct 8, 2013)

Just bought the expansions for both Aether and B2 that you were behind Den - fantastic stuff! Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Den (Oct 8, 2013)

Blakus @ Tue Oct 08 said:


> Just bought the expansions for both Aether and B2 that you were behind Den - fantastic stuff! Thanks for all your hard work.



Thanks Blakus.
Very much appreciated.


----------



## stevetwist (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm pretty excited about your preset expansions Den!

I have been considering purchasing either Aether or B2 after being very impressed with their demo versions. But now I'm also considering the Perfect Storm bundle, since it includes so many of your presets (which I know are very highly regarded)!!!

I mostly produce orchestral music using sample libraries, but from time to time dabble in jazz and rock. Given the amount of time you have probably spent with both plugins, would you say there is enough variety between Aether and B2, as well as your expansions for both, to justify owning the perfect storm, as opposed to only Aether or B2 (with their respective expansions)?

Right now I think Aether speaks more to me than B2. I really like how it's separated into Early Reflections and Tail Reverb sections.


Kind regards,
Steve


----------



## Den (Oct 8, 2013)

stevetwist @ Tue Oct 08 said:


> I'm pretty excited about your preset expansions Den!
> 
> I have been considering purchasing either Aether or B2 after being very impressed with their demo versions. But now I'm also considering the Perfect Storm bundle, since it includes so many of your presets (which I know are very highly regarded)!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Steve,
Yes it depends what type of music you are producing.
For orchestral music I prefer B2 and This expansion: http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... ansion.pdf

This is ultimate for me and if you have at least 8 core computer these are the best for Orchestral music. 
Aether is different style reverb but sometimes it works better due to Attack time and release time.
Aether can sound like some legendary reverbs.
B2 is the modern reverb with unlimited possibilities over sound.
I designed B2 presets to sound the best they can, for my taste.
That is why I used Harmonic II Attitude mode, because I like how TC reverb 6000 has harmonics, and I combined smoothness Without oversampling, but with Extreme mode modulations, and that was a right combination. Unique sound!

Perfect Storm 2.5 is my choice.
I have them all. Breeze almost always goes for Amp rooms and snare rooms or percc. Ambiences are very good too.

Aether can sound sublime too, for longer cinematic reverbs. One touch pad creator.

B2 also have some amazing cinematic long reverbs like "Prometheus" or "Long Chorusing Hall".
There is a list of all presets in pdf format.
http://www.2caudio.com/products/b2expansions#_overview


B2 Single engine presets are also important because sometimes dense reverbs don't work well in the mix for specific sources. This is moment to choose lighter reverbs over dual machine presets.
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... ansion.pdf


----------



## stevetwist (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Den,

Thank you so much for your detailed reply! The information you provide is really helpful. 

It sounds like I should definitely consider B2 + your expansions.... Now to see if my wallet can stretch to getting the Perfect Storm bundle :oops: 

Thanks again, I really appreciate it!
Steve


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 8, 2013)

Expansions = Presets, all done in this plug? Or is there anything else in the expansions?


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are crossgrade offers available to go from B2 to the Perfect Storm or pick up aether or breeze additionally?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 8, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Tue Oct 08 said:


> Does anyone know if there are crossgrade offers available to go from B2 to the Perfect Storm or pick up aether or breeze additionally?



It's usually $50 off when you own product to pick up another one I think. Not sure what the bundle discount is but I'm sure there are upgrade prices. Should be on the website.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Oct 9, 2013)

HI Guys...

Ok, we have a lot of questions about "I have X" or I have "X and Y" "and I want to upgrade to the Perfect Storm 2.5". We have formalized this and come up with what seems fare for everyone.


The offer will be: you pay 60% of the full retail price of whatever you are missing from the bundle.

The full PS Storm bundle is $500 for example. Everything that is included in it, would be $850 separately. 60% of $850 is roughly $500.

So whatever remains to be added to your collection, you get the same 40% off to complete your Perfect Storm bundle.

This also means it is still cheapest to purchase the bundle b/c everything purchased outside the bundle is theoretically normal price. So it's fair for everyone.

The only special circumstance is PS 2.0 to PS 2.5, this should be $90 based on this calculation, but we are making it $50. We think this is good b/c PS owners who are up to date with the latest and greatest should always get a little extra. That's part of the incentive for the bundle and for staying up to date... i.e. we reward customer loyalty.

OK. Now we have a system for this and can stop talking business... :D 

now, let's talk fun stuff, like cool sounds and features from the new B2 1.2.0 and B2 & Aether expansions... =o =o 

anyone having fun with them yet? post some examples...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Oct 9, 2013)

germancomponist @ Tue Oct 08 said:


> Expansions = Presets, all done in this plug? Or is there anything else in the expansions?




Yes, preset expansions. Each preset expansion has over 200 new presets for it.

Details are here:

Aether: http://www.2caudio.com/products/aethere ... #_overview
B2: http://www.2caudio.com/products/b2expansions#_overview


----------



## Den (Oct 11, 2013)

Just to add one special preset.
Log in to download the preset, otherwise it is not visible to the visitors. 
o/~


----------



## Den (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Free demo presets*

There is also something new from 2caudio.


Here is a demo download for the Aether Preset Expansions: 

http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... s_Demo.zip

This contains 10 presets from each expansion for you to try out and explore. Use "Import Package" to copy the "Aether Exp Demo" package folder into your presets. Full instructions are included in the text file. 

If you already have the new presets, no need to do this. It's only for people who don't have them, and would like some way to demo them and get a feel for the kind of thing they offer. 

And there is also free demo presets for B2 too.

Here is a demo download for the B2 Preset Expansions: 

http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... s_Demo.zip

This contains 10 presets from each expansion for you to try out and explore. Use "Import Package" to copy the "B2 Exp Demo" package folder into your presets. Full instructions are included in the text file. 


So 40 presets for free.
o-[][]-o


----------



## Den (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi
For the New Year new Preset for sharing.
Log In to download...
o-[][]-o


----------

